# List of Advertisers that support MS?



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there a list of companies that pay MS for advertising space? I'm not looking for those that throw a little schwag around for special events, but the guys & gals that pony up something month in & month out to help keep the doors open here. Maybe you could add a list that could be referenced for when I actually have money to support the local economy. Kind of sucks that all these places get free shilling in the regular forums, but don't pony up for some targeted marketing here. - Bob


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

The banners you see throughout the site are supporters of MS.  The commercial and shill sections are free.


----------

